# 2000 Grizzly 600



## jmeier1981

A buddy of mine is looking to by one of these is there anything that he should look at before buying it, did this model have any problems. What should it be at as far as compression?


----------



## Tinker

In general they are a very good bike. If it has clutch whine take off the cover and have a look. The primary clutch is easy to clean and grease. You can find directions on how to do this on several sites. Change the belt if needed and check the face plates where the belt rides. Some minor grooving will be normal. As for other things I had trouble with on mine is the speedometer cable broke, motor gasket leaks, trouble with the starter shorting out when it got wet or especially when steamed with snow on a hot motor. It still starts with the pull start when this happens and does not take long at all to correct it's self once running. With the age of the 600 griz many are also having minor valve leaks so some smoke a bit on start up. Most people view this as a minor inconvience and do not bother to fix it. The gas will tend to boil if you ride in hot weather, agian a minor inconvience. All things considered they are very good bikes and usually a good buy for what you get. But remember they are over 10 years old so do not expect Brute Force performance. I have never seen a stock Griz wheely but they have more than enough power to work and play with. Good luck to your friend


----------

